# eating out w/IBS



## BabyGyrl (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey Ya'll, I'm new at this thing, I'm 16 and I've had IBS for a few years, and next month I'll be on vacation for a few weeks and I'll be eating out like 90% of the time and I was wonderin if ya'll have any advice on like what to eat or not eat, IE: eat salads, non greasy foods...ya know?? I dont wanna get an attack like right after I eat cuz I'll be with my friends the whole time and its kinda embarrassing for me when i get an attack. But I'd appreciate any suggestions ya'll might have that helps you guys when you eat out! thanks!!


----------



## Emg84 (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey BabyGyrl, My suggestion to you would be to start finding out in the coming weeks what foods trigger your IBS symptoms.I know for me that any dairy, fast food,sodas,tomato sauces, and cream sauces trigger attacks.I try to stick to plain pasta, rice, and salad. So just try to figure out what your body can handle and what triggers an attack. Then by the time you go on vacation, you should have a pretty good idea of what you should stay away from when you eat out. If you're at a fast food place, I would think a salad would be your best bet. Have a good time, relax, and you should be fine!


----------

